# cold every where



## smellsea (Jan 10, 2010)

i've been catching bits and pieces of the weather throughout the past week. fuck dude, according to that apparently every where is fucking freezing. texas is 12 degrees, all this shit. i was supposed to go down to florida to try and squat in the "warmer weather" last week and now i'm glad things didn't work out. i knew it wasnt gonna be all fun in the sun and all that, but i didn't think it'd be under 25... is any one any where warm weather is right now, or is fox finally not bullshitting for once? is it really cold every where?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah, here in TX it was supposed to snow. It got cold enough to snow, but never did. 20 degrees out this morning. Had worst, but def had better


----------



## Rash L (Jan 10, 2010)

southern Cali is nice and warm (of course)


----------



## connerR (Jan 10, 2010)

It was probably 70 degrees or so out here in Orange County today. 

For a while there, I had to put my light sweatshirt on.


----------



## sprout (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's been clear and sunny here in Venice. We had to turn the A/C on at work and all the fans, too.


----------



## bote (Jan 11, 2010)

change the channel?


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

14 here in anchorage


----------



## smellsea (Jan 12, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Pretty sure its because its wintertime
> 
> 
> har har har.
> ...


----------



## aganthesk (Jan 12, 2010)

It's been subfreezing here for quite a long time, which is unsual for where I live, especially in comparison to the last two mild winters.

The toughest part for me isn't the actual cold temperatures so much as it's been the colossal steady wind gusts that have accompanied it. 

Unpleasant as it is, however, I prefer dry 15 degree weather to cold rainy weather in the 35-45 temp range.


----------



## Alaska (Jan 12, 2010)

-35 in fairbanks right now


----------

